# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  تغییر اندازه صفحه پرینت قبل از پرینت

## once4ever

یه گزارش دارم به ابعاد A5 و میخوام یه کلید بزارم برای A4 
چجوری قبل از پرینت اندازه اش تغییر بدم؟

----------


## asar_001

Dim r AsNew CrystalReport1
r.PrintOptions.PaperSize = CrystalDecisions.[Shared].PaperSize.PaperA4

----------


## once4ever

برای نصف A5 کدوم باید انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## sm

بستگی به چاپگرتون داره ... اگه نوع کاغذ A6 رو داشته باشه میتونین اونو انتخاب کنین وگرنه باید یه کاغذ تعریف کنین.

موفق باشید

----------


## once4ever

من نمیخوام هیچ کاری با تنظیمات چاپگر بکنم
میخوام با زذن کلیدی که هست
اون گزارش با این اندازه چاپ بشه و این A6 تو اندازه های کریستال ریپورت هم نیست ! CrystalDecisions.Shared.PaperSize

چجوری این اندازه رو بهش بدم؟

----------


## once4ever

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## asar_001

CrystalDecisions.[Shared].PaperSize.Paper10x14
فکر کنم این جوابتو بده ولی بهتره چند مورد دیگه را هم امتحان کنی

----------


## once4ever

فایده نداشت!
کسی نیست اینو بدونه؟!
ممنون

----------


## sm

شما میتونین با استفاده از کدنویسی کاغذ جدید برای گزارشتون تعریف کنین.
توی بخش VB6‌یکبار نمونش رو دیدم

موفق باشید

----------


## once4ever

> شما میتونین با استفاده از کدنویسی کاغذ جدید برای گزارشتون تعریف کنین.
> توی بخش VB6‌یکبار نمونش رو دیدم


 چیزهایی که من پیدا کردم نشون میداد هنوز حل نشده!

----------


## hamed_bostan

من خیلی تاپیک ها رو در این مورد دیدم اما هیچکدوم به جواب نهایی نرسیده . من اگه سایز کاغذم خاص باشه مثلا بلیط اتوبوس یا ... چی؟ چطور طول و عرض کاغذ رو دستی خودم ایجاد کنم . یکی از دوستان راهنمایی هایی کرد اما من پیداش نکردم

ممنون

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

اکثر شرکت ها از این روش استفاده می کنند
اولا برای چاپ این نوع بلیط ها از اپگر سوزنی معمولا 2180 یا 2170 و... استفاده می کنند

1- اندازه دقیق کاغذ را مشخص کنید (در نظر گرفتن کل سایز  کاغذ الزامی است)
2- این اندازه را به عنوان یک کاغذ در تنظیمات چاپگر تعریف کنید 
برای این کار در قسمت printers ویندوز از منوی فایل گزینه Server Properties را انتخاب کرده 
و یک کپی از کاغذ Leter تهیه کرده و یا یکی از آنها ترجیحا letter fanfold را تغییر دهید
حال از این کاغذ در کریستال استفاده کنید
در زمان پیاده سازی این نوع کاغذ را در کامپیوتر مقصد یا با API و یا به صورت دستی ست کنید معمولا اکثر شرکت ها برای اینکار منوال به کاربراشون میدن موفق باشید در ضمن با کد هم می توان این کار را کرد من روی لپ تاپ هم ندارم که کد اون رو بزارم موفق باشید

----------


## once4ever

In_Chan_Nafar



> حال از این کاغذ در کریستال استفاده کنید


منظورتون از این خط چیه؟ وقتی یک کاغذ برای پرینتر تعریف میکنید تو لیست کاغذهای کریستال ریپورت میاد؟ یا اینکه کاغذ پیشفرض انتخاب کنیم؟

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

اگه یک کاغذ برای چاپگر خودتون تعریف کنید به عنوان یک Paper در کریستال قابل دسترس است

در کریستال از منوی File گزینه Printer Setup را انتخاب و از پنجره باز شده در قسمت پایین کاغذی را که تعریف و یا اندازه آن را تغییر داده اید انتخاب کنید و...

----------


## once4ever

ممنون 
یعنی همه این کارها باید رو کامپیوتر هر مشتری انجام بشه؟

----------


## sm

طبق نوشته های دوستمان، حتما باید این کارو انجام بدین.

موفق باشید

----------

